

Google goes after Apple via Motorola patents - raganesh
http://www.androidcentral.com/google-goes-after-apple-motorola-patents

======
hardwear
"Don't be evil, Google. Even when the other kids on the playground are."

~~~
biomechanica
Sadly, the way the system is right now they really have no other option other
than bring in the shit storm and hope reform happens.

